# The Fairies Half Fall Faff



## Nigel182 (25 Aug 2015)

Trying to get my Audax Mojo back and signed up for the 100km starting near Ashford in Kent in Late September.
Only managed 2 others but they were both 200km's and think I may have overstretched so restarting small and working back up.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Trying to get my Audax Mojo back and signed up for the 100km starting near Ashford in Kent in Late September.
> Only managed 2 others but they were both 200km's and think I may have overstretched so restarting small and working back up.




I'll be doing that one Nige.. so see you there.


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

How far is it to cycle to Bethersden again?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> How far is it to cycle to Bethersden again?




5 miles or so short of Ashford
I was thinking of riding down, do the 100 and see how it goes for time. Either ride back or train it from Ashford.


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Was just going to enter but it appears it's a cheque in the post jobbie. Website failed at work anyway. Will have another look later.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> Was just going to enter but it appears it's a cheque in the post jobbie. Website failed at work anyway. Will have another look later.




Oh well. I don't own a cheque book so that's me out if they can't accept paypal or cards.
There's no contact details either.


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'll be doing that one Nige.. so see you there.



Hope you get Payment details sorted
I'm Old Skool got a Cheque Book but when it's used up Bank can't give me another one


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2015)

Had word from the organiser. He's happy to take PayPal or payment on the day.


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Had word from the organiser. He's happy to take PayPal or payment on the day.


Sounds good see you there


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Had word from the organiser. He's happy to take PayPal or payment on the day.


Can you PM me details please?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

Payment by Paypal now up on the Audax UK site. 

I'm in


----------

